# What’s up with Yellowstone?



## Firepath (Sep 4, 2020)

Bonus time shows lots of availability but only gives an error message.  Has anyone tried to book a reservation lately and is there really availability?


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 4, 2020)

If you call in you will likely find the resort is on inventory hold. That is typically the reason behind that error message.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sound liked Yoga the Bear hit the availability button again causing the errors. LOL.


----------

